# Cover letter resume for ER tech



## Mshotsauce (Aug 12, 2013)

Im a culinary student and have only worked in restaurants.

Im applying for ER Tech(shift 3 11pm-7 am) at a hospital where my mother works. 

It said no experience required or certifications. 

I am applying for this job because I need more money to support myself and school and the working hours works well with my school schedule.

The pay is great and benefits.

My mom already asked her boss who hires the aide. But before my mom sends my resume, 

I would like to write a cover letter expressing that Im interested and I am qualified even if i've never worked in a hospital.

I need cover letter advice. Im not really sure on what to write.

Please, I appreciate any comments/advice. Thanks

This is what I have but im not really sure if its good or not.

To whom it may concern,

               I would like to express my interest in a position as an Emergency Room Technician at your facility.
               Although I do not have any experience in patient care, I am confident that my skills and willingness to learn would indeed be an excellent match for this position.
               I have attached my resume for you to look over at your convenience & can be reached anytime via e-mail or my cell phone.
               Thank you for your time and consideration. I look forward to speaking with you about this employment opportunity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2013)

If you have any customer service experience, you may want to highlight that in your cover letter, otherwise it looks fine to me. You can always Google "cover letter" and see if you can pick up any tips there.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> If you have any customer service experience, you may want to highlight that in your cover letter, otherwise it looks fine to me. You can always Google "cover letter" and see if you can pick up any tips there.



Like DEmedic is saying, highlight your strong points wether it be costumer service or anything else that could be related to service in the medical field. Your cover letter is pretty well written (compared to my writing skills  ). Google is also a great tool to look up tips and ways to make it better. Not sure if you need any help with the resemue but depending on what type of computer you have. Mircrosoft word and apple pages have templates for resemues. Best of luck!


----------



## Stmills (Aug 13, 2013)

Good start, I know that we recently hired an ERT with no hospital experience, his customer service and job hunting skills where the keys to why he was hired. He had a cover letter that explained the skills he was bringing to the job, then followed up the interview with a thank you note, he did not get hire for the spot he applied for, but the week after he interviewed a new spot opened and the manager sought him out for the spot. Working successfully in food service does crossover to ER work, you have to work well with a diverse population, have some what in predictable volumes of business, both operate in tight deadlines and both require multitasking skills and most tasks done by ERTs have a basic plan/recipe that is followed, 
Since it sounds like  you have inside info, personalize who the cover letter is addressed to. 
Good luck.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 13, 2013)

To make it more personal, in one additional paragraph, tell about your customer service experience with a very brief, interesting story about a time when you creatively went above and beyond to meet the needs of a customer, and how rewarding that was. Make yourself stand out. 

The letter is fine, but generic.


----------

